# Auction, Hayfield Independent School, MN, 6/20/2021



## WesPete66 (Jun 17, 2021)

I just learned about this on-line auction coming up soon.  Hayfield Independent Schools; Hayfield, MN      Bids open until 6/20/2021.
Matt Maring Auction Co.     maringauction.com


			ONLINE ONLY AUCTION FOR HAYFIELD INDEPENDENT SCHOOL DISTRICT #203 – Maring Auction Co.


----------



## vocatexas (Jun 17, 2021)

It's a shame more of the tooling wasn't grouped with the machines that use it.


----------



## extropic (Jun 17, 2021)

Though there were a few items that looked decent, going through that catalog was, over all, depressing.
It troubles me that such a collection of decomposition should be associated with an institution called a school.
My guess is the responsible individuals had advanced degrees in lousy workmanship, and deferred maintenance.
Terrible.

No intended reflection on you WesPete66. I'm sure you were trying to help.
I do hope somebody gets some bargains there.


----------

